# So Excited about My New Fire!



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I got a Fire for Christmas, and I'm really loving all of the amazing features.  I'd love it if you could share some of your favorite things about it, so that I can potentially discover something that I haven't yet discovered.  So far my favorite is the way I can turn pages, which makes this feel like a mini i-Pad.

What do you like best?

Julia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Prime Video....

Betsy


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Julia,

I am in the same boat.  Love my new Fire and I'm sure I have barely scratched the surface of the fun I can have with it.  
I will be watching this thread for tips and suggestions . . . so far, I have watched movies from Amazon Prime and downloaded the Netflix app.  Can you tell I am particularly excited about watching movies ?  

Lilith


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Video, amazon mp3, Tapatalk, and games, so far in my 3 days with it.

Things I don't like: random crashes from tapatalk, no android market (where half the apps I'm looking for are), and the power button is on the wrong side (luckily many apps are 360°)

(via Tapatalk on Kindle Fire)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the video features. It is so clear.

It also makes my anatomy and Phys notes look awesome 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I kind of wish that we could link the fire to an external keyboards

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I love almost everything about my Fire. I love the size--that it's small enough to read on, but large enough to use as a tablet. I love being able to kick back in my recliner after work, and surf the net, read, play games and check email on something small enough to fit in one hand. I love that I can download apps to my Droid, and then install those same apps on my Fire. I've only found a few that don't work. I love that I can read with my Touch outside or inside, but I can read with my Fire in a dark room, without a light.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with all of these--love the Amazon Prime and the video capability, although sometimes the Kindle feels hot and I can literally feel the radio waves (or whatever they are).  Does that happen to anyone else?

I love the free PRIME movies, and I just watched the entire 7-episode first season of DOWNTON ABBEY (which I highly recommend, by the way!!) and today will be exploring more movies.

The carousel is terrific, and makes sorting a breeze.  And while at first I wasn't sure if I liked the backlighting (because of eye strain), I am starting to adapt to it and enjoy it.

Yesterday the Kindle and two laptops (mine and my son's) all lost wireless capability.  Apparently sometimes too many electronics can cancel out a wireless router; but we rebooted modem, router and computers (my computer guy said it had to be in that order) and they work again.

So it's back to investigating the Fire.

Thanks for all your comments!

Julia


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

I mostly read on it and the quality is superb. Don't like the tiny email print, though.
Happy New Year.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I just started using the video feature--     This is one of the features I didn't think I would use, but I can see myself getting hooked to it.

I like the e-Books. This is my first non-app (laptop/desktop) e-Reader and there is a difference in the presentation. Also, unlike a laptop, this will be easier to carry around to different places like waiting rooms and such.

I also like the ability to upload documents. This can be very useful for carrying work, notes, or other types projects around with me.

I've downloaded only one game so far, Madden 2012. Very surprised at the quality of the graphics and the game play. It graphics easily beat a lot of the old video games I played when I was a kid.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I solved the problem of  the power button on the bottom. I turn it upside down and now the power button is on the top.  It works for me.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Kindle Klub, Julia  

I enjoy reading magazines on Kimbella, and I'm surprised because I didn't think I would.

If you choose the text mode, it gets rid of the ads and zooms in on the text. It's a pleasant experience.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I've been using the Fire since Christmas and I love it.  Now I can read in low light (these eyes ain't what they used to be ).  I like how all of my apps/books were immediately available.

It's pretty much what I expected and more...however I want Swype .  Between the Fire, my DX, and smartphone I can read in any situation...plus play Angry Birds from the beginning again. 

Mike


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

geniebeanie said:


> I solved the problem of the power button on the bottom. I turn it upside down and now the power button is on the top. It works for me.


Yeah... that works for most apps - it's especially necessary when reading (since widescreen is a huge detriment).

Now I have a case (poetic) and that solves the problem well too - the button is recessed. More importantly -- it makes the thing easier to hold!


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm pretty excited about my Kindle Fire as well. I did a lot of research on it, and tried one while Christmas Shopping in Radio Shack. I liked it a lot. I received $100 in Amazon gift cards for Christmas, and as they say, the rest is history, I took the plunge. Got my Kindle Fire on Wednesday Dec 28th, was waiting for me when I got home from work. I played with it for 5 hours straight, ignoring dinner, TV and phone calls, lol.

I have downloaded some apps I wanted, Dead Space is a true show off game to wow your friends. I downloaded Rise of the Planet of the Apes, a movie I wanted to see, and watched it the last two days (good flick if you like those types of flicks). Started reading a new book on the Fire that I had purchased on my Kindle app on my iPhone, and though I've read 25+ books on my trusty iPhone 4, what a pleasure it was to read it on the Kindle Fire. I love the keyboard on the Fire, very easy to use.

I can't find a thing I don't like just yet, the Kindle Fire really serves all of my needs, videos, games, email, and most of all, books.  One thing I didn't understand while researching the Kindle Fire, some articles actually stated that the Kindle Fire wasn't a tablet, perse, but just a book reader. What exactly makes up a tablet ? IMO, a tablet is like a mini computer without a physical keyboard (though some older tablet computers had flip type keyboards). The Fire does everything every other tablet does, minus some cost-saving features like a camera, bluetooth and GPS. That doesn't make it any less a tablet than all the tablets out there. The Kindle Fire is indeed a tablet. And so far, I love it !


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

scott99 said:


> One thing I didn't understand while researching the Kindle Fire, some articles actually stated that the Kindle Fire wasn't a tablet, perse, but just a book reader. What exactly makes up a tablet ? IMO, a tablet is like a mini computer without a physical keyboard (though some older tablet computers had flip type keyboards). The Fire does everything every other tablet does, minus some cost-saving features like a camera, bluetooth and GPS. That doesn't make it any less a tablet than all the tablets out there. The Kindle Fire is indeed a tablet. And so far, I love it !


I agree, Scott. I don't know why those articles say that the Fire is NOT a tablet. IMO, it IS a tablet and it suits my needs very well. I wanted a tablet that was reasonably priced and the Fire truly is that! I refused to pay over $250 for a tablet, as I don't need all of the extras--a camera (I already have a camera on my smart phone and a regular digital camera, don't need another one), bluetooth (I have no use for it), and GPS (I have this on my phone as well, which I keep with me at all times), 3G (too costly with monthly fees attached--I already an extra $30 a month for the data plan on my phone, I don't need to pay an extra $20-30 for 3G service on a tablet).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scott, 

welcome to KindleBoards!  It looks like you'll fit in here just fine!

Betsy


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Scott,
> 
> welcome to KindleBoards! It looks like you'll fit in here just fine!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy ! This is a great Fire Messageboard. Have learned so much already.

Also, I'm still having so much fun with my Kindle Fire. I love my iPhone, always will, almost feel like I'm cheating on it lol, since I've been reading books on it for 2 years. But it's such a pleasure reading on the Kindle Fire, I can't help myself. My iPhone will always be my favorite gadget of all time, but the Fire is quickly gaining on it.


----------

